# Delta 6in Jointer with Stand (Shopmaster)



## a1Jim

wow what a bargin $200 it looks like it will get er done just fine.


----------



## TheCaver

I have one of these in my shop….Although I wish I had an 8" jointer, I've cranked out a ton of boards with this machine and it has paid for itself several times over…..I got it set up right last year and have never moved any adjustment on it since, except to check it for 90 every now and again….If it was an 8", I'd never even consider another jointer….

JC


----------



## SeaQuest

Thanks for the post. I'm looking to add my first jointer to the shop so will consider this model. Wish I could get it at the price you paid!


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Super deal and it looks like it will do the job fine. I have an older cast iron craftsman and had a funnel sort of chip collection thingy on it. I removed it and use some small snap clamps to pin a plastic bag on the stand under the machine. I find that 95% of the chips fall straight down into the bag and the jointer really doesn't seem to make dust. Just chips.

A word of help: if you do a lot of edge jointing where you use about 3/4" of the blade all the time, and we all do I think. Consider moving your fence over periodically to even the wear on the knives.


----------



## PCorl

Good review


----------



## Julian

I've had this same model for over 10 years. It has worked as well as the day I bought it. The dust collection leaves something to be desired, but it works.


----------



## JohnGray

Excellent review!!!! THANKS!!


----------



## Tim_456

Thanks for the responses and the excellent tip Daniel. Having never had a jointer before I wouldn't have thought about that.

Does anyone have a rule of thumb or some ball park figure on how long a set of knives should stay sharp for or how I'll know when to change them? I'm probably not going to try and resharpen them, I'll just replace them.

Thanks again!


----------



## kerflesss

Good review. My Delta 37-195 has the same adustment lever you spoke about and it took a little getting use to. I do find that I adjust my in-feed to 1/32" and more or less leave it there. I rip my boards 1/32 over and just take a pass to clean up the edge.

On how long your knives will stay sharp? Depends your usage (type of wood and volume) and how clean your wood is. I had some maple from a supplier that had some sand or rock embedded in the wood and it took out my blades. Some wood such as teak naturally has silica in it and it alone is very rough on blades. Also agree with Daniel about moving your fence across your blades to keep the wear even.


----------



## davidroberts

Daniel, excellent tip, and something I at least tend to forget.


----------



## grizzman

ive had this exact jointer in my shop for 13 years…..its never let me down…and ive furnished my house and many projects besides, and never a problem…..of coarse i could say i would like a longer bed…or a " bigger one"..but isnt that most mens want…...grizzman


----------



## BTKS

Tim 456, sharpening is much cheaper. This jointer looks just like my Jet 6in, from the pics the handle vs wheel adjustment is the only difference. Happy with mine except as JC put it, an 8 in would be nice. Newblades at woodsmith shop, $80 + / -, online 49+/-, tool sharpening shop about $24.00. The 24 dollar ones were significantly harder steel too!!! Sharpening is just a few dollars plus postage. Send in enough blades at one time, some places will drop the postage fee. 
Good luck, sure you'll enjoy the jointer, looks like a good tool. OBTW, good review.
BTKS

PS, blade life depends on species of wood, amount of contamination with dirt or silica, feed rate and depth of cut. Go easy, long time. Abuse, short time. You'll get the feel for it.


----------



## skspurling

I bought this jointer from Grizzly in Springfield, MO. Great jointer. It's the same as the Jet, and I just saw it at Grizzly under a different name on the showroom floor. They don't have Delta on the showroom floor, but I was able to get it through Amazon, so I called the store and asked if I could pick it up while I was down there one day. They said sure, and when I got it home, I was mildly surprised. Not the biggest machine, but more than enough for me. I am glad I didn't drop any more on a 6" unit. 8" would be nice, but this is quite nice for a 6".


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder

Tim, I have the same model. Had it for awhile. I don't try to dust collect this machine. I put a small box at the end of the chute and catch the chips. No problem and uses less electricity. I still get the chips flying out of the sides so why worry about it. Take the little plastic connector off and sell it on Ebay.

As far as the blade life. Ditto the LJs ahead of me. I bought a couple more sets of blades and keep them handy. It takes me a good 2 to 3 hours to set the fresh blades in. Get a chair, some cool tunes and relax. I use a dial indicator with magnetic base (Woodcraft link) I clamp down an aluminum square across the outfeed table and use it as a reference to set the mag base against and the end of the dial at top dead center of the cutter head. Set the blades at the same height within a .001" on the ends and middle. After all three blades are level and even, you can set the outfeed table's height to match the blades.

Yes, on resharpening. I bought a couple of extra sets on EBay and use a local sharpening service.

If you want to hone your techniques, check out FWW's website for some very good video demos.

This machine rabbets OK but you have to take the guard off and a router does a better job and faster.

Best of luck.


----------



## Twigger

I just bought this jointer for $400 from an old traditional hardware store where everything comes already assembled. I love the pre-millenial design: stout throughout, simple, good fit and finish. In the store I was able to make sure the in and outfeed tables were coplaner. I got it home and to my surprise, even using the digital gizmos to check the height of the blades and the square of the fence, everything was dead on. And I was checking at 1 thousandth of an inch and 1 tenth of a degree. Somebody at the factory or the store did a great job of setup. Even with S4S lumber, it's easy to track the sides you've jointed because they're very smooth. And this thing is very quiet. It's dust collection is just fiine. My table saw with a zero clearance insert leaves more behind on the tabletop than this jointer does. It just has the feel of something that will last. And it certainly has a history of doing so from reviews I've seen.


----------



## bigike

very good review, if i could find one of these for $200 i'll grab it with no hesitation.


----------



## jcdyed

Thanks for the great review, it helps me feel even better about my find earlier today. Just bought one of these today at a garage sale for $70. It has a little rust on the table from sitting for a while, but It should clean up with only some very minor pitting. Other than the rust it is great. Looks like it has not been used much, Blades are sharp.

This machine will replace the much smaller JT160. I am excited to get it cleaned up and put some wood through it.

JAM


----------



## TwoThumbBruce

Guys…. what model is this?


----------



## Tim_456

Bruce, I'll add the model number tomorrow for you. I've had this running for about a year now and it's been great.


----------



## Twigger

Model JT360


----------



## slopjock78

So I know this thread is fairly old, but I just picked up this jointer at an auction this weekend for $65! Its in absolutely great shape overall, but I would like to replace the blades. What are peoples recommendations for good replacement blade for these Delta's?


----------

